# خطوات عمل محرك السفينة



## sasadanger (7 يونيو 2010)

خطوات عمل محرك السفينة 

يعمل محرك السفينة ذو الاحتراق الداخلي من خلال دورة متكاملة يمكن تقسيمها إلى اربعة اشواط اساسية نذكرها على النحو التالي: 

شاهد الصورة











وصف الدورة الكاملة لمحرك السفينة 

(1) شوط السحب: يبدأ المكبس عمله في الحركة من أعلى موضع له ليتحرك إلى الأسفل حيث يكون صمام الإدخال مفتوح ليدخل خليط من الوقود والهواء إلى داخل اسطوانة الاحتراق. وتكون نسبة الوقود صغيرة بالنسبة للهواء ولكن كافية لإحداث الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الفترة المحددة باللون الأصفر. 

(2) شوط الانضغاط: يغلق صمام الأخذ عندما يبدأ المكبس في الحركة للأعلى ليضغط خليط الوقود والهواء وترتفع درجة حرارته تدريجياً ليساعد على رفع كفاءة الاحتراق. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البنفسجي. 

(3) شوط الاحتراق: في اللحظة التي يصل إليه المكبس إلى أعلى ارتفاع له يصبح الخليط عند ضغط عالي تنطلق شرارة كهربية لينتج عنها احتراق (انفجار) للوقود المكون للخليط فترتفع كلا من درجة الحرارة والضغط ارتفاعاً هائلاً لتدفع المكبس بقوة للأسفل. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون البرتقالي. 

(4) شوط العادم: عندما يصل المكبس في حركته للاسفل إلى ادنى قيمة له يفتح صمام العادم لتخرج نواتج الاحتراق من المكبس ومنه إلى العادم خارج السفينة ويرتفع المكبس نتيجة لدوران ناقل الحركة إلى الاعلى طاردا ما تبقى من نواتج الاحتراق ليبدأ دورة جديدة بسحب كمية جديدة من الهواء والوقود. وهذا الشوط موضح في الشكل الجانبي باللون الاخضر. 

مرة اخرى لا حظ ان حركة المكبس كانت دائما حركة رأسية للأعلى وللأسفل ولكن هذه الحركة تتحول بواسطة الجزء المغمور في الزيت (لتقليل الاحتكاك) من حركة رأسية إلى حركة دائرية ليأخذها عمود ناقل الحركة crank shaft ليدير عجلات السفينة والتي ستحرك السفينة للأمام أو للخلف. 

مكونات محرك السفينة 

الاسطوانة Cylinder 
هذا هو الجزء الرئيسي للمحرك وعادة ما تحتوي محركات السيارات على اربعة اسطوانات أو ستة أو ثمانية وفي هذه الحالة يتم ترتيب الاسطوانات في المحرك بثلاثة أوضاع فإما تكون مرتبة على خط مستقيم أو ترتب في خطين متوازيين أو على شكل حرف V كما هو موضح في الشكل التالي 

ترتيب الاسطوانات في خط مستقيم 








ترتيب الاسطوانات في خطين متوازيين 









ترتيب الاسطوانات على خطين بزاوية حادة تعمل شكل حرف V 








يلعب ترتيب وعدد الاسطوانات في محرك السفينة دوراً رئيسيا في نعومة حركة المحرك وكفاءته وكذلك سعر السفينة. 


البوجيه 
Spark plug وهي التي تولد الشرارة الكهربية في لحظة انضغاط الخليط لتحدث الاحتراق وللعلم في محركات الديزل لا توجد هذه القطعة حيث يحترق الوقود نتيجة لارتفاع حرارته. 

الصمامات Valves 
لكل اسطوانة صمامين واحد لادخال الوقود والهواء والثاني لاخراج ناتج الاحتراق وكلاهما يفتحا ويغلقا حسب الشوط ولكن في حالة شوط الانضغاط يغلغا تماما. 

المكبس Piston 

وهو قطعة من الصلب تتحرك للأعلى والاسفل داخل الاسطوانة. 

حلقات المكبس 
Piston rings توجد حلقات المكبس بين الجزء الخارجي للمكبس والجزء الداخلى للاسطوانة لتسمح بحركة المكبس دون السماح لتسرب خليط الوقود والهواء أو ناتج الاحتراق من التسرب كذلك تمنع من تسرب الزيت إلى داخل الاسطوانة. وعادة ما يحتاج المحرك إلى تغيير هذه الحلقات إذا لوحظ نقصان متكرر في معدل الزيت لانه يكون قد تسرب إلى داخل الاسطوانة. 

غرفة الاحتراق 
Combustion chamber 

وهي المساحة التي يحدث فيها الانضغاط والاحتراق وكما لاحظنا فهي تتغير بين قيمة صغرى (عند الانضغاط) وقيمة عظمى (عند سحب الخليط). إن الفرق بين القيمة العظمى والقيمة الصغرى تسمى الاازاحة Displacement وتقاس بوحدة الليتر أو السنتمتر المكعب (1000 سنتمتر مكعب تعادل لتر). فإذا كان المحرك يحتوي اربعة اسطوانات بحيث أن كل اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة نصف لتر يكون سعة المحرك 2 لتر، أما اذا كان عد الاسطوانات 6 على شكل حرف V فإن سعة المحرك في هذه الحالة تكون 3 لتر وتكتب "3.0 liter V-6." 
بصفة عامة سعة المحرك يعطى معلومات عن قوة المحرك. فمحرك يعمل ازاحة بمقدار نصف ليتر يستهلك وقود ضعف ما يستهلكه اسطوانة تعمل ازاحة مقدارها ربع ليتر وهذا يعني ان قوة المحرك ذو السعة الاكبر تكون اعلى من المحرك ذو السعة الاقل. 
يمكن زيادة ازاحة المحرك أما بزيادة عدد الاسطوانات أو بزيادة حجم الاسطوانة نفسها أو زيادة الاثنين معاً. 

عمود التوصيل 
Connecting rod وهو العمود الذي يوصل المكبس مع عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft والذي يجعله يدور في حركة دائرية 

Crank shaft 
وهو الذي يعمل على تحريك المكبس للأعلى وللأسفل. 

وعاء الزيت Sump 
وهو وعاء يحتفظ بالزيت ليغمر عمود ناقل الحركة Crank shaft. 


سبب عدم عمل المحرك 
في حالة عدم قبول محرك السفينة من العمل فإن هذا يعود إلى خلل ما وحيث أنك اصبحت على دراية بفكرة عمل المحرك فإن العديد من الاسباب يمكن ان تسبب في عدم تشغيل المحرك ولكن هناك ثلاثة اسباب رئيسية نذكرها على النحو التالي: 

خلل في خليط الوقود والهواء: 
وهذا يعود لاحد الاسباب التالية: 

نقص كمية الوقود اللازم لتشغيل المحرك فيدخل الهواء بدون الوقود فلايحدث الاحتراق. 

انسداد في منفذ الهواء فيدخل الوقود بدون كمية هواء كافية فلا يعمل المحرك. 

كمية الوقود اما تكون اكثر أو اقل من اللازم فيحدث خلل في الاحتراق الناتج. 

وجود شوائب في الوقود مثل بعض الماء الذي سيمنع الوقود من الاحتراق. 
ضعف في شوط الانضغاط 

وهذا يعود إلى وجود تسريب في الاسطوانة تمنع من عدم الوصول إلى الضغط المطلوب الذي سيتحول إلى قوة دافعة لتحريك السفينة وخذا التسريب يعود في أغلب الاحيان إلى اهتراء في الحلقات المبطنة للاسطوانة نتيجة للحرارة العالية أو تسريب في المكان الذي يثبت فيه رأس الاسطوانة مع الاسطوانة نفسها حيث يوجد gasket وهي قطعة تثبت في اطار محدد لتضمن احكام اغلاق رأس الاسطوانة. 

تسرب الشرارة الكهربية 
خلل يصيب مولد الشرارة (spark) نتيجة لكسر في احد طرفيه أو ان توقيت الشرارة يحدث في غير الوقت المطلوب كما ذكرنا سابقا. 



الجزء الخارجي للمحرك 

الجزء الداخلي للمحرك والمكون من الاسطوانة لا يمكن ان يعمل بدون الاجزاء الأخرى التابعة له فدورة المحرك تمر بعد ذلك خلال العديد من الحلقات المتكاملة المتزامنة فهناك دورة لماء التبريد ودورة كهربية مسؤولة عن توزيع الشرارة الكهربية على الاسطوانات وهناك دائرة التغذية الكهربية لشحن البطارية ودورة الوقود والهواء ودورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات وكل هذه الدورات يجب ان تعمل معا وبشكل متكامل واي خلل في احدها يؤدي إلى توقف المحرك بعد احداث خلل فيه. 


دورة التحكم باغلاق وفتح الصمامات 
في المحركات الحديثة يثبت عمود ناقل الحركة أعلى الصمامات حيث أن دورانه يؤدي إلى التحكم في فتح واغلاق الصمامات من خلال القطع المعدنية (باللون الاخضر) المثبتة على ذراعه. 




توزيع الشرارة الكهربية 

يوضح الشكل المقابل الدائرة الكهربية المسؤولة عن توزيع شرارة الاحتراق. لا حظ دور الدتربيوتر distributor (باللون الاحمر) في توزيع الكهرباء على الـ Spark. حيث أنه موصل في مصدر فرق الجهد العالي عند المنتصف ويخرج منه اربعة توصيلات لكل اسطوانة بحيث تحصل كل اسطوانة على الكهرباء في الوقت المناسب 





هناك العديد من العوامل التي يمكن من خلالها رفع كفاءة المحرك ويسعى منتجي السيارات لتعديل هذه المتغيرات للحصول على نتائج أفضل وهذه العوامل هي: 

زيادة الإزاحة 

زيادة نسبة الانضغاط 

تبريد الهواء الداخل للاسطوانة 

تسهيل مرور الهواء للاسطوانة 

تسهيل خروج العادم من الاسطوانة بعد الاحتراق 

صناعة السفينة من مواد خفيفة الوزن 

ضخ الوقود بنسب احتياج كل اسطوانة لتقليل الاستهلاك​


----------



## bakre303 (7 يونيو 2010)

sasadanger قال:


> خطوات عمل محرك السفينة
> 
> توزيع الشرارة الكهربية
> 
> ...


عزيزنا الباشمهندس موضوعك غني بالرسومات التوضيحية والشرح الدقيق ومجهود مشكور علية , والملاحظ بان الموضوع خاص بالسيارات وليس بسفن الشحن لان محركات سفن الشحن لا تعمل بالبنزين وانما تعمل بوقود المازوت او الديزل اي نفس محركات سيارات الديزل مع الضخامة في الحجم وتغيير في المعدات المساعدة ك (نظام بادى الحركة)في محركات السفن حيث وحجم المحرك الضخم لتشغيلة تقوم منظومة خاصة من الهواء المضغوط وليس استارتر كالسيارات
ارجوا منكم تقبل مروري والمشاركة


----------



## وسام البكري (8 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا ستاذ على الشرح الوافي مع انه احنة اخذنا هاذي المواضيع في مناهجنا الدراسية لانه انا قسم ميكانيك نشكرك الشكر الجزيل:75:


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يوليو 2010)

فعلا ملحوظه هامه شكرا لكم


----------



## sasadanger (4 يوليو 2010)

*نورتو الموضوع 

*


----------

